# New series on our State Pathologist



## REMFAN (22 Jan 2008)

Did anyone see the new series on RTE, 'Death Duties' about State Pathologist Professor Marie Cassidy? It was interesting listening to her talk about her work and how her opinions can effect the outcome of a trial (ie- Brian Murphy case) and that conflict of opinion can occur within such a limited profession (Robert Holahan case). It made fascinating viewing for an otherwise dull Monday evening RTE schedule.


----------



## Merrion (22 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know if it is repeated?


----------



## eiregal (22 Jan 2008)

It's a three part show as far as I'm aware.  It was on last week too.


----------



## rabbit (22 Jan 2008)

Nice car she had.  ( sleek looking Mercedes soft-top sports car ).  Well for some state employees.  The rest of the programme was pretty boring, I flicked over to some of the other channels.


----------



## efm (22 Jan 2008)

rabbit said:


> Nice car she had. ( sleek looking Mercedes soft-top sports car ). Well for some state employees.


 
Typical Irish begrudgery  I hope she gets paid well to do what is a very important job.


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2008)

efm said:


> Typical Irish begrudgery  I hope she gets paid well to do what is a very important job.


Agreed


----------



## Pique318 (22 Jan 2008)

I agree that it's a facinating show but I'm not sure she should be commenting on specific cases. 

Maybe a more general view of cases without giving too much information away would be better for the families of the victims ?

Tough job though, wouldn't fancy it so fair play to her. I actually thought the car was quite subdued for someone in that position.

Suppose everyone isn't like Columbo


----------



## Jock04 (22 Jan 2008)

The original " I see dead people" woman?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

I don't like watching programmes about women handling stiffs to be honest.


----------



## Graham_07 (22 Jan 2008)

I think the first program was better than the second. That was more CSI like giving the techniques and persons involved in forensic science and how they established things like time of death etc. Whereas the second spent a lot of time on a few high profile cases.


----------



## stir crazy (22 Jan 2008)

efm said:


> Typical Irish begrudgery  I hope she gets paid well to do what is a very important job.



Is it begrudgery or just observation ?


----------



## efm (22 Jan 2008)

rabbit said:


> Nice car she had. ( sleek looking Mercedes soft-top sports car ). Well for some state employees. The rest of the programme was pretty boring, I flicked over to some of the other channels.


 


stir crazy said:


> Is it begrudgery or just observation ?


 
I read it as begrudgery - as in "isn't it well for her with her fancy car and me paying her salary" type begrudgery.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

rabbit said:


> Nice car she had.  ( sleek looking Mercedes soft-top sports car ).  Well for some state employees..


She may have income/means other than from her job - e.g. other household income, inheritance(s), good at daytrading etc. for all you know.


----------



## huskerdu (22 Jan 2008)

She seems like a very sensible woman, but she might have a massive car loan, which she can barely afford on her salary, in which case, I hope she has heard about askaboutmoney, where we would be happy to advise her.


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jan 2008)

and she probably has extra income from lecturing etc.... an if so, then so what - more power to her


----------



## The_Banker (23 Jan 2008)

Saw the programme and I enjoyed it but I thought it wrong that individual cases should have been discussed.
Also, towards the end of the programme if was said that she received criticism due to the fact that she was an 'attractive' woman. Its in the eye of the beholder I guess.


----------



## Sunny (23 Jan 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Also, towards the end of the programme if was said that she received criticism due to the fact that she was an 'attractive' woman.


 
Alas they used to say the same things about Margaret Thatcher!!


----------



## REMFAN (24 Jan 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Saw the programme and I enjoyed it but I thought it wrong that individual cases should have been discussed.
> Also, towards the end of the programme if was said that she received criticism due to the fact that she was an 'attractive' woman. Its in the eye of the beholder I guess.


 
She is graceful and looks well on camera. She would have been a looker in her prime


----------



## Vanilla (24 Jan 2008)

REMFAN said:


> She is graceful and looks well on camera. She would have been a looker in her prime


 
Thought she was very attractive now whatever her age... can see more of her appearing on tv in the future if she is not put off totally by the effect of this programme.


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Jan 2008)

On a more serious note, I actually thought that her input into the Brian Murphy manslaughter case (revisited on last Monday night's programme) was highly questionable (to say the least), as were her comments on the case during that programme.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

Her seeming flip-flopping on her professional opinion on that case was/is certainly questionable! Certainly more serious than what car she drives or how glamorous she might look...


----------



## REMFAN (24 Jan 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> On a more serious note, I actually thought that her input into the Brian Murphy manslaughter case (revisited on last Monday night's programme) was highly questionable (to say the least), as were her comments on the case during that programme.


 
She has stood by her decision... It is tough on the family having the case rehashed in public again.


----------

